# long clawed scorpion



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

We got one in the shopa few months ago only about 1 1/2" over all, thought it would get a fair bit larger but the other day to our amazement there were over 20 babies on her back, it was sucha a surprise, we just thought it was a baby itself!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

bet you were well shocked!! i dont think alot of scorpiond get massive, i think the emp scorp is about the biggest!?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooh I had a look at a long claw in the shop, it was teeeny!! :O
It wasn't much bigger than my baby emp :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Emp's are not the biggest, Heterometrus Swammerdammi's are the biggest recorded i think at the moment well i know its one of the Heterometrus family.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i stand corrected lol! how big do these guys then?


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow thats exactly what happened with my emp.scorps are very good at keeping pregnancy a secret it seems :lol2:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i hear they can be pregnant for up to 19 months!!


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, the biggest recorded is the Pandinus Dictator, from Congo.


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

burmman said:


> i hear they can be pregnant for up to 19 months!!


this is true its all temperature and species dependant tho


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

BadBikaDamo said:


> Sorry guys, the biggest recorded is the Pandinus Dictator, from Congo.


well its more of a tie between P.dictator 
and H.swammerdami
after all P.dictator reaches about 20 cm as does 
H.swammerdami, However I think the biggest currently on record is just under 25cm and thats a swammerdami


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

thats a huge scorp!!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

whats the avarage then? i havn't a clue about scorpion breeding lol!


----------

